# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  تردادات جميع القنوات على قمر النايل سات

## أميرة قوس النصر

اقدم لكم تردادت جميع القنوات على قمر النايل سات 
هنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]هاد الموقع سهل وتحديث كل لحظة جربوه

نايلسات http://www.lyngsat.com/nile.html


عربسات http://www.lyngsat.com/badr4.html

----------

